# Dorgan maybe in little hot water. Check this out.



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,154770,00.html

Yes I know its Fox and Tony Snow, sounds like the senators could have a little trouble on their hands.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

I shot out an e-mail to Dorgans office, it will be interesting to hear his response, it seems there is a little more to the story than what is in his press release.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Anybody else heard anything about this?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Nope, I didn't know anything about it until I looked at the article you posted. Thanks. It is hard to keep up with it all. Between all of us on the site if we keep each other informed like you just did not to much should slip past us. Then again it looks like this one just barely got caught.

Thanks again, we need to know what these slippery boys and girls (all politicians)are doing in DC. I was ignorant of this little scheme, but now thanks to you I'm not.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

TC, you heard anything on this?


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Nope I haven't untill you posted so, will be intresting to see the dance. Don't think I'm a huge Dorgan fan I think all politicians need to be held accountable. I have spent a little more time following Conrad and who will be put up agianst him. Rumor has it Bush personaly asked Hoeven to but Hoeven won't because he himself doesn't think he can win. After all he ran on being the Economic Devolpment guru and has turned out to be a joke! Not to mention it doesn't help that his bank was tied to the Websmart mess.

Hey guys tell me there wasn't something to Conrad annoucing a $50 million biodeisl plant to be constructed in hoevens backyard? I didn't see John at the meeting. Big time politics gets sneaky!!!!

TC


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Why would we want to replace one of the most powerfull men in Washington with John Hoeven? How will this benefit North Dakota?


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

It wouldn't be a good thing! Hoeven has no balls playing Gov in ND and politics inside the beltway are 2 different things.

TC


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

No I wouldn't want John Hoeven in Washington., but I don't think Dorgan is one of the most powerful men in Washington either. I get sick of the "clout" political advertisements. I remember senator Young when running for office always said reelect Senator Young "he has clout". The funny thing is as soon as his replacement took office they were on the same committees that Young was on. The same thing happened with Mark Andrews.

If you have the wrong person in Washington, or he doesn't represent the values of the state he (or she) comes from do you really want them to have clout. If clout was so valuable the mob would be running the country. Oh, wait ------

The above is more of an essay on how we think politically than it is about Dorgan. I am saying if power is the ultimate attribute we will get some really bad people in office.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Who said anything about putting Hoeven into the mix?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> It wouldn't be a good thing! Hoeven has no balls playing Gov in ND and politics inside the beltway are 2 different things.


I think TC thinks if Dorgan is gone it means Hoeven will be in Washington.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Amazingly, I've had no response from old Helmet Heads office.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Racer66, Are we to assume you are not a supporter of Mr. Dorgan??


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

I did vote for him, but we'll have to see how this one plays out.


----------

